# 10 week old puppy, eating 1.5 cups per day?



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

is this enough? i keep reading posts that are saying they are feeding much more than that, but this is whet the vet said to feed her. she is 7.2 pounds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you breaking up the times,,as in I feed puppies that age, 3 times a day, and yeah about a 1/2 cup at a time..


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

whats the food, and what does it say on the back?


----------



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

i didnt read the back, i just did what the vet asked, but it says... 2 cups-5 1/4 cups... and it is beneful :hides under chair: i know i need to change the brand i will be switching to candidae? when she finishes this bag. and yes, she gets 3/4 in the morning and 3/4 at night. but she still seems hungry, she was trying to steal the dog food tonight from the other dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would never go by what the bag says,,it's always way to much..

Puppies will sometimes eat till they pop...if I were you I'd go to 3 times a day, and do 1/2 each time.. 

And I don't need to tell you Beneful is crud food mostly fillers,,I think you'' find when you switch, tho she still may be a puppy piggy, the canidae will fill her up more... There are lots of good foods out there, beneful just isn't one of them)


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

benefil looks like play dough,


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 10 weeks old my pup was eating
3 cups a day. my pup weighed 17.5 lbs
at 10 weeks old. he was given 1 cup in the
am, 1 cup around noon and 1 cup in the pm.
he also had a sncak here and there.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

My new pup is eating 2 times a day. Tried to do 3 but he wouldnt eat the second one in the middle of the day. So I am doing 1/2 cup each time mixed with 2 teaspoons of canned, all Natures Balance food. Only have had him for 3 full days.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Get the food switched out ASAP...remember you will need a few days to transition the food also.


----------

